# What’s for supper?



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

We’re having boneless chicken thighs and black eyed peas. Not superstitious, we just like them and I needed to use them out of my freezer. Probably peaches for a sweet. I might bake them!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I didn't tell you what I was having for dinner did I? Because I had boneless chicken thighs. Although no black eyed peas. Salad. 

I might make sweet tea for my sweet.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

I’m just trying to get stuff in my freezer used up. I noticed that my chicken is looking a little freezer burnt. I need to get it used or maybe canned. I really hadn’t planned of canning any more until the new stuff starts coming off.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

LOL Remember what I said about you and canning?

This is why I have the Foodsaver, foods don't get freezer burn. And they can stay in the freezer far longer. I even buy bags of frozen veggies and shrink wrap them so they'll stay viable for longer.

And you have all this extra room in your freezer when it's not full of containers.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

I don't use containers, I use the zip lock bags. I think it's because I used an off brand and they aren't as heavy as the others. I've had a food saver thing years ago. It was a different brand and I never could get it to seal right. I need to check into getting the real thing if we keep gardening or freezing stuff.  My son in law used to have one and may still have it.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I know the bags are kind of pricey but you can get cheaper ones on Amazon that will work with the Foodsaver. Or when you hit Sam's pick up a box there for less than at Wally World. 

I really don't go through that many a year, even before the changes here. And since the changes food I had in the freezer is going to stay there for a while before I cook it. 

Borrow SIL's if you can, see if it does what you need it to. I can confirm freezer burn is not an issue using it and so far I haven't seen any change in taste.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

I saw 4 different models at WM a little while ago. I may check more into them a little later in the year before starting a garden if we have one. They were priced from $89- 219. The more expensive one has all the bells and whistles. I know they work well. Mine was called something else but I don’t remember what. My mom actually had one.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I'm not sure all those bells and whistles are worth it. I haven't checked them out since I got mine so long ago so I could be just talking. Mine has done everything that I needed it to do which is vacuuming and sealing.

I had an issue with complete sealing once, turned out the foam thingy inside needs to be wiped down from time to time even if you don't see anything.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Pork chops in the oven because we’re to tired to haul the grill out. Poke salad for me and something else for the hubs. Baked sweet potatoes for us both.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Mine was all veggie. While I don't have an issue eating an all veggie meal this one can be forgotten about. And way too complicated to describe it.


----------

